# Looking for japanese knife vendors in EU



## Alexec (Jan 14, 2018)

Anyone know any online vendors for japanese knives?


----------



## chinacats (Jan 14, 2018)

Have you shopped japanesenaturalstones.com? Maxim is a trusted vendor with quality goods.


----------



## Alexec (Jan 15, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Have you shopped japanesenaturalstones.com? Maxim is a trusted vendor with quality goods.



Indeed It has nice stuff. Thata the only in Eu?


----------



## Matus (Jan 15, 2018)

https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk
https://www.japan-messer-shop.de
http://www.nipponshop.cz
https://www.korin-france.fr
http://www.japan-shop-morita.de
http://tosa-hocho.de
https://www.masamotochefknives.com
https://www.japanische-kochmesser.ch
https://www.dictum.com/de/

I have dealt with all of these with exception os masamoto (we exchanged emails) and the Swiss shop. I know the owner of the nipponshop personally 

Hope this helps


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 15, 2018)

Also cleancut.se


----------



## Alexec (Jan 15, 2018)

Matus said:


> https://cuttingedgeknives.co.uk
> https://www.japan-messer-shop.de
> http://www.nipponshop.cz
> https://www.korin-france.fr
> ...



Wow i only was aware of the first one. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alexec (Jan 15, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> Also cleancut.se



Thanks buddy


----------

